# Permanent makeup



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm putting my make up on and hate it :blink: especially my eye liner and brows :blush: now that I'm getting older I find I'm not able to see as well  My husband bought me a awesome 10x it mirror for Christmas, (shocking to see yourself, thought I was going to have a heart acttack :HistericalSmiley: ) back to the subject, I was thinking about permanent makeup :yes: I would like my brows and eyes done.  does anyone have permanet makeup? I have no idea how much it would cost and if it looks good, would like your input.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've had it done. Got my eyebrows and liner done maybe two or three years ago. 

It hurts like "heck" when you're getting it done.....but well worth it. (I think they have even better stuff out now to numb the area).

I threw away all my eye liner and have never used it since.

I paid something like $650 or so for eyeliner and maybe around $600 for eyebrows - but I've seen it alot less at other places (like in the $400 range). (I wanted the best :blush: ) 

It doesn't last forever though, I'll probably need it done again in a few years.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

is permanent makeup ,tattoed on .like black eye liner?that would hurt :shocked: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't had it done, but a friend of mine at work has and it looks wonderful. I have no idea how much she paid for it thought.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 3 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629239


> is permanent makeup ,tattoed on .like black eye liner?that would hurt :shocked: jo[/B]



yes, it's tattoed and YES, it hurts. They do put a creme on first to numb the area. 
But mine's not black - it's a mix of colors to look more natural.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat would you take a close up picture and send it to me.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629244


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 3 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629239





> is permanent makeup ,tattoed on .like black eye liner?that would hurt :shocked: jo[/B]



yes, it's tattoed and YES, it hurts. They do put a creme on first to numb the area. 
But mine's not black - it's a mix of colors to look more natural.
[/B][/QUOTE]
your a brave women pat.the things we do for beauty :faint: jo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i have seen girls w/ permanent makeup, and like all things, some were better than others. eyeliners seem more natural than eyebrows to me. i also think it really depends on places you go. make sure u go to more than one places for consultations and it is even better if you know people who had it done & you liked the results. it is so so important to see actual examples and get recommendations. one of the problems i have seen is that on some girls, the ink fades after a while. i have seen a girl who had black eyebrow done and after a few yrs, the black ink changed to a greenish shade of black...i am guessing the place she went to was not as qualified. 

i know of a girl from my agency who got her eyebrows tattooed (aka permanent makeup) and she was dropped asap. the reason is bc fashion changes all the time and permanent makeup is, well, permanent. most agents, makeup artists i know really recommend against it. a few yrs ago, thin eyebrows were "in" then "thick" and now it is back to the natural look...i think once you make it permanent, you cant change it anymore..so just make sure whatever shape you get, is the most natural so that it can last through trends/styles. 

but, i also have a friend who is on my board @ my agency and she had her eye (under eye liner) tattooed and it looks SO NATURAL, none of my agents knew about it..LOL..needless to say, she still gets plenty of bookings and only a few makeup artists knew but even then, they did not mind since her eyeliner was very natural looking and the color was very very close to her natural color.

sorry for going on and on but i really think this is an important decision and if you choose to get it, please make sure u choose the most professional, and experience artist to do it for u and make the colors and shapes as natural looking as possible.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 3 2008, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629249


> Pat would you take a close up picture and send it to me.[/B]


Wait till I get home later, I may already have a picture saved somewhere.....

QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 3 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629253


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629244





> QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 3 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629239





> is permanent makeup ,tattoed on .like black eye liner?that would hurt :shocked: jo[/B]



yes, it's tattoed and YES, it hurts. They do put a creme on first to numb the area. 
But mine's not black - it's a mix of colors to look more natural.
[/B][/QUOTE]
your a brave women pat.the things we do for beauty :faint: jo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm actually I didn't know it was gonna hurt that much....and it was more for convenience, I hate putting on make up every day too.. :blush: Now I just do some tinted moisturizer and mascara.
Life is good.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Pat, yours look really good b/c if you didnt reveal you had it done, i would have never guessed!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I have really thin lips and will eventually get my lips done like a permanent lipliner - not a drastic wine colour - just a nice pretty shade a little darker than my own lips to give them a definition.

My m-i-l had her eyebrows done and she looked like a Geisha woman - very unnatural and scary they were black as charcoal .. they have faded now and perhaps we are used to them but wow ..

I've had friends who have had they eyeliner done .. I may consider that one day - I'm a chicken ouch !!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 3 2008, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629284


> I have really thin lips and will eventually get my lips done like a permanent lipliner - not a drastic wine colour - just a nice pretty shade a little darker than my own lips to give them a definition.
> 
> My m-i-l had her eyebrows done and she looked like a Geisha woman - very unnatural and scary they were black as charcoal .. they have faded now and perhaps we are used to them but wow ..
> 
> I've had friends who have had they eyeliner done .. I may consider that one day - I'm a chicken ouch !![/B]



I actually had my lip liner done too, but you can't even see it....and that one hurt the most! 

No way do I want to get that one done again!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement Pat - geez I love you ... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would like a permanent new FACE ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had a number of friends that've had it done. Be careful on where you go. Some are extremely good and it looks wonderful. Some haven't been as careful and it didn't turn out nearly as well.

I would want to see some of their clients before letting them work on me.

The good ones are wonderful and my friends love it. They look great in the morning when they get up (without makeup).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, this is an awlful picture - but maybe it'll give you an idea.....
[attachment=40608:The_eyes_have_it.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat it looks great. That's exactly what I'm looking for. I love the color of your eyeliner. My brows would have to be just abit darker. All I want for Christmas is permanent makeup


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 3 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629451


> Pat it looks great. That's exactly what I'm looking for. I love the color of your eyeliner. My brows would have to be just abit darker. All I want for Christmas is permanent makeup [/B]



Well, Paula, it looks like you'll be visiting me soon.....  

Yeay!!!!! :chili: 

Shall I book an appointment?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I do think the drawback to doing it would be that you are stuck with that style of eyeliner markings or shape of brow for eternity....even if they go out of fashion.

YK?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Sep 3 2008, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629475


> I do think the drawback to doing it would be that you are stuck with that style of eyeliner markings or shape of brow for eternity....even if they go out of fashion.
> 
> YK?[/B]



It's not really actually....permenant. It needs to be redone periodically. I've had mine for about 3 now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry-Double Post


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it looks great Pat. My sister has been talking about doing it!!! She hates putting on eye make-up. I have such allergic reaction to things around my eyes, I am afraid of doing it!! Now my eyeliner, I can stand and mascara but any kind of eye cream causes me pain and swelling. I would be afraid that I would be allergice to the dye they use. I saw pictures on the internet of people that were allergic and it just scared me into not doing it. I think it would be wonderful to not have to worry about applying eyeliner!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You want to make certain there are no iron oxides in the pigments. Just ask the person applying. Also, if you get
lips done you want a dental block from the dentist an hour
before your appointment. No pain! Most will tell you this
when you go to make the appointment. Lips are sooooooooo
sensitive.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

My mom had hers done last summer and it looks great! I'm jealous! In Texas you have to have cosmotology liscense. My mom asked several people she knew who they would recommend and she got a great reference. The lady who did it was very informative and upfront about everything (that's super important). Just like with most things, you should be completely comfortable with whoever is doing it. You should be able to ask them any question and feel good about the answer. Maybe things are just cheaper in TX, but my mom only paid a couple hundred for her eyeliner. It's very thin and will fade with time. You can pick the color and style you want. The lady that did my mom's recommends doing a thin line first b/c it's always easy to add more later. They put numbing cream on my mom and sent her home with an ice pack. She was puffy for a couple of days, but didn't have much pain at all.


----------

